# Does anyone cosplay here in SAS?



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I really want to try cosplaying but I'm kinda anxious with the idea. does anyone here do that sort of thing? I would love to cosplay as Oz from pandora hearts.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I always thought Cosplay was kinda lame unless it's done really well and creatively or the person is a hot chick.

I've seen some really good Mass Effect Cosplay tho


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I always thought Cosplay was kinda lame unless it's done really well and creatively or the person is a hot chick.
> 
> I've seen some really good Mass Effect Cosplay tho


they are cool... and Maybe it is lame but I'm a big fat anime nerd who really likes this sort of thing. : p I wanna go to london comicon one day.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah, I did once. 

Don't care about how 'attractive' you are. Nerds make the world go 'round. Also from pictures I've seen of you already you look great~

My only suggestion is not to do something very complicated for your first try. You also have to learn how to either make everything yourself, or find the money to buy what you need.

Also if you go to comicon share pics with us pls o:


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't, I couldn't pull it off honestly. I'm a huge anime fan as well, and I just like seeing everyone else cosplay. I'm going to an animecon in January next year, I can't wait!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't have the necessary confidence to pull it off - but I've always been impressed by them. A girl I kinda knew at uni cosplayed to a really high standard - won awards even if I remember correctly.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

I never have before, but I'm going to be super daring and just go as who I really want to, Bridget from Guilty Gear.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

I would love to do Mass Effect cosplay! Tali, Liara, or Shepard! Oh heck, Wrex too! Wrex is so cuddly!


----------



## IddaKnoe (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't cosplay much because I am so busy making costumes for other people. I've talked my hubby into it the past 5 years, and I have his brothers doing it now, too.

My boys from Gencon 2012. Acolyte Lee Sin, Gangplank, and Explorer Ezreal from League of Legends.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

IddaKnoe said:


> I don't cosplay much because I am so busy making costumes for other people. I've talked my hubby into it the past 5 years, and I have his brothers doing it now, too.
> 
> My boys from Gencon 2012. Acolyte Lee Sin, Gangplank, and Explorer Ezreal from League of Legends.


Thats bad assss you make that lee sin one? Thats freaking cool!


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> Yeah, I did once.
> 
> Don't care about how 'attractive' you are. Nerds make the world go 'round. Also from pictures I've seen of you already you look great~
> 
> ...


Thanks  its not everyday some one says you look great. I doubt I will go to comicon this year. I also doubt I will cosplay ever... Unless I find someone who would try cosplaying with me ^_^


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> I never have before, but I'm going to be super daring and just go as who I really want to, Bridget from Guilty Gear.


Never seen guilty gear had to google her but wow thats pretty courageous of you  good luck!


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Raynic781 said:


> I don't, I couldn't pull it off honestly. I'm a huge anime fan as well, and I just like seeing everyone else cosplay. I'm going to an animecon in January next year, I can't wait!


I wanna go to animecon  lucky!


----------



## IddaKnoe (Sep 29, 2013)

gamingpup said:


> Thats bad assss you make that lee sin one? Thats freaking cool!


Yup yup. I made everything including the black pants and shirt. The only thing I didn't sew or fabricate where the slippers that I used for a base to put fabric on for his shoes. Oh, and he could see rather well through that red veil.

Here is the first costume he wanted. We worked together to fabricate the gun, and back pack. The belt, coat, patches, and pants were all sewn by me. Sorry for the blur, but the light up effect was too cool to not post.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

IddaKnoe said:


> Yup yup. I made everything including the black pants and shirt. The only thing I didn't sew or fabricate where the slippers that I used for a base to put fabric on for his shoes. Oh, and he could see rather well through that red veil.
> 
> Here is the first costume he wanted. We worked together to fabricate the gun, and back pack. The belt, coat, patches, and pants were all sewn by me. Sorry for the blur, but the light up effect was too cool to not post.


Woah thats freaking sweet!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Not cosplay per say, however pre-B.S. (long story!), fun none-the-less.

I'm in the Bottom row, right in the center. Not involved with the SCA anymore, however I will be putting together a viking outfit over the next few months (presently waiting on a sword blade....)


Also, a halloween costume I made a few years ago.

Sheet metal fun!


Man, I have a lot of photos in my photobucket account! :um


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

MBwelder said:


> Not cosplay per say, however pre-B.S. (long story!), fun none-the-less.
> 
> I'm in the Bottom row, right in the center. Not involved with the SCA anymore, however I will be putting together a viking outfit over the next few months (presently waiting on a sword blade....)
> 
> ...


haha nice one! That ghost busters one made me giggle


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

gamingpup said:


> I wanna go to animecon  lucky!


Lol, this is a local animecon, it's like an hour from where I live! There's a possibility that there might be one going on near you.


----------



## IddaKnoe (Sep 29, 2013)

MBwelder said:


> Not cosplay per say, however pre-B.S. (long story!), fun none-the-less.
> 
> I'm in the Bottom row, right in the center. Not involved with the SCA anymore, however I will be putting together a viking outfit over the next few months (presently waiting on a sword blade....)


I tried SCA once with a friend who's been in it since she was a kid. The whole time I felt terribly left out no matter how hard I tried to join in . I might have social anxiety, but I'm wonderful at talking to strangers. I assume it was because the quality of my garb made me look experienced, so I didn't get the normal newbie how-to (or whatever they call it).

If you don't mind me asking, why aren't you involved anymore?


----------

